# In-wall subs



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Guys

I currently have the CSW155 paired with RC80i in-ceilings in my kitchen/dining room. I'm using the SWA500 amp. I love them, and most people say the sound in my kitchen is better than their living/home theater room. (Of course, these are not aficionado's like us lot on AVS.)

I'm moving house and will leave my beloved CSW155 behind. I gut rehabbed my current place so it wasn't a problem installing it, but the new place is pretty much pristine except a storage room in basement, which is conveniently under the room where I want an in-wall/floor sub. So, the CSW100 or CSW200 seems like a good solution (not sure of difference between 100 and 200 (other than the shape of the grill). 

I'm wondering if the CSW100 will sound as good as my CSW155. 


The CSW100 has about 20% more volume vs the CSW155.
The CSW100 has a range of 27-140Khz vs the CSW155''s 30-140Khz.

So it looks like the CSW100 should be marginally better than the CSW155. does anybody by chance have experience of the two to confirm?

Any other solutions you could recommend (in-floor ideal) for a hidden sub and in-ceilings. My budget is about $1500 for the sub/amp/in-ceilings(1-pair). Would go a bit higher for something exceptional

It's going in a room that is about 20x12, but has openings to 2 other rooms

Specs
http://www.polkaudio.com/csw155/d/1081
http://www.polkaudio.com/csw100/d/1080

Regards

Mark


----------



## Hookedonc4 (May 19, 2012)

James Loudspeaker, Velodyne and Triad all make excellent in wall subs. My personal opinion I would try and get a James inwall.

We use James subs throughout our house some inwall and hidden.

Main room sub: 2 10" honeycomb subwoofers built in our Baby Grand inwalls and EMB1200.

Sitting room has the James EMB10.

Theater area 2 James powerpipes and a 210SDX.

Another area in basement we use EMB1000.

I have a 210SDX and a 110SDX that I might put outside just have not done anything with them for a few years...

I think I accounted for all subs... Lol...

James is one of the top inwall builders for quality sound. They are expensive but well worth every $1000 dollar spent...

Check out the James website.


----------

